# 240/110v Transformer



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a step down electrical transformer from 240v to run 110v equipment with a load of around 100v? 
Can you say if it has been run continuously (12hours max?) without any problems of 
overheating etc?
Thank you


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

dubaisky said:


> Can anyone recommend a step down electrical transformer from 240v to run 110v equipment with a load of around 100v?
> Can you say if it has been run continuously (12hours max?) without any problems of
> overheating etc?
> Thank you


I have two that I purchased from a Chinese electronic distributor at the DragonMart. I don't know the "brand" offhand, but if you go out there to the electronics supply stores (not the retail goods stores - the construction area groups), you can pick one up for about 150 AED. 

I've run mine for longer than 12 hours and it worked fine.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I run one on my aquarium that runs 24/7, for 2 years now. 

Got them from the usa as is high end equipment and didnt want to chance it. I did get a small one at geant that hummed so I ditched it and bought another one from the usa. No hum. I dont know if is possible but would suggest to ask if can be plugged in prior to purchasing. Returning something isnt easy in Dubai.


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you both for your help ~ much appreciated


----------

